# suche anleitung für ati grafikarte 9800 XT



## ecxx (28. März 2007)

habe probleme bei dem treiber für ati grafikarten ich finde einfach keine gute und dazu leichte anleitung die mir da helfen kann.habe schon 3 durchprobiert doch funktioniert hat es nicht.hat jemand vllt einen link zu einem guten tutorial zum instalieren des ati treibers?


----------



## defc0n1 (30. März 2007)

Welche Linux Distribution verwendest du denn?


----------



## ecxx (1. April 2007)

opensuse 10.0 benutze ich


----------



## defc0n1 (2. April 2007)

Also wenn hier keiner eine Antwort weis dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal bei http://opensuse.org schauen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2007)

Das Problem ist hierbei meiner Meinung nach, dass die Anleitung die es beim Treiber dazu gibt eigentlich garnicht schlecht ist. Und es gibt doch auch so ein Paket welches alles per Script regelt, oder nicht?

Die Alternative zum offiziellen Treiber von ATI, der Weg ueber LibDRI und Mesa, waere der schwerere Weg, und sogar fuer den gibt es eine recht gute Erklaerung im DRI-Wiki.

Moeglicherweise besteht hier also lediglich ein Sprachproblem.

Vielleicht schreibst Du uns mal kurz Schritt fuer Schritt auf wie Du vorgehst, vielleicht erkennt man daran schon das Problem.
Ausserdem waeren sowohl die Treiber- als auch die Kernelversion sicher nicht uninteressant.
Und, falls vorhanden, natuerlich eine Fehlermeldung.

Zusaetzlich kommt noch die Frage auf ob Du denn ueberhaupt 3D-Beschleunigung benoetigst oder aber nur willst. Denn wenn sie nicht noetig ist, dann spar Dir den Stress.
Auch der offizielle Treiber von ATI, oder man koennte auch sagen, besonders dieser, ist nicht 100% funktionstuechtig und hat immer wieder Probleme gemacht.


----------



## tuxx (18. April 2007)

Schau dir die Wikis auf linux-club.de und opensuse.org an, dort sind Anleitungen für ATI-Treiber.


----------

